# 1/2 way into sust and tren results



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Right im half way through a sust 500mg and tren 250 mg cycle so far my result has been very good. Started at 16.3 and am now 15.7 give or take a poop.

All my measurements have stayed the same except for my belly button and chest, belly button down four inches and chest up 1.5 inches.

I have greater muscle definition and visible top four abs with intercostals and obliques comeing in nicely.

i do however want to have less body fat and visible six abs when i am finished so my question is

continue as i am and stop moaning expecting magic bullets?

add a second cardio session in the pm?

start some dnp when i drop the tren in four weeks?

my diet is this after training is this

shake 80g pr, 8 carbs 6 fat

hamburgers 95% lean beef wholemeal bread 85g pr 60g cabrs 20 fat

chicken saland 60g pr 5 carbs 3 fat

shake with oats 60g pr 80 carbs 4 fat

chicken salad 60g pr 5 carbs 3 fat

special sausage or chicken 60g pr 0 carbs 5-10g fat

400g 150 carbs 40 ish fat

Training is

mon

chest inc dumb press 10/8/6/12

flye 8/6/6

cable cross 4x12

barbel curls 2x12 then straight after

dumb preachers 2x12

presssdown 2x12 then straight after

dips 2x12

Tues

back pulldown 10/8/6/12

rows 8/6/6

shrugs 4x12

Wed

Legs squat 10/8/6/12

Leg press 8/6/6

leg ext 4x12

Ham curls2x12 then straight after

rev leg ext 2x12

Repeat this over week with sunday of

Cardio is doen 6 days and mix it up between hiit on bike for 30 mins alternate 5 mins fast 5mins steady and then gentle pace for 30 mins

or fast 30 mins slow 30 mins

let me know your opinion please any help would be great


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why no deadlifts buddy? They are great for fat loss as they recruit so many muscles (apologies if Ive just missed it)


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

the program im following doesnt prescribe thm i think because they may be too taxing in addition to low calshigh cardio and intense training


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dead lifts too taxing and Squats aren't?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Drop a cardio session and do deads, of cause they are taxing. That's what makes them awesome! Lol


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

any more suggestions


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why are you using anabolics to enhance your performance and aesthetics without a routine sorted? Hows your diet?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

my routine and diet are posted and im running anabloics to maintainmuscle mass while dieting, i just wanted input on how these could be improved


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump for more opinions


----------

